
Plastic surgery for Bitcoin in Miami - lelf
http://bitcoin-square.com/plastic-surgery-for-bitcoin-in-miami/
======
antonius
I'm waiting for the day when a big retailer (ex. Amazon) starts accepting
bitcoin as payment for its' goods and services. I feel once this happens,
bitcoin acceptance amongst businesses will surge.

